# Sterilizing Wild Plants



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok so I am about to get some plants collected from the wild and I'm concerned about other "wild things". What is the best way to make sure I don't bring any bacteria, algae, bugs, etc. into my tank? Should I do a mild bleach bath, an H2O bath.... 

Any suggestions? What do you do?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I would go for a diluted bleach dip or try to get your hands on some potassium permangate. I've never used it and don't know where to get it but I've read plenty of articles that say it is great to use.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry. Meant to say POTASSIUM Permangate but it won't let me edit it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree, potassium Permangate (KMnO4) is what you want. 

It won't hurt plants so you can leave the plants in for a long time, maybe 30 minutes or even an hour, but is toxic to pretty much everything else. 

It stains your hands and clothes purple so watch out ( its not toxic if it gets on your hands, just if you eat it).

I got mine off ebay for some nominal fee.

You can also use it for cool chemical reactions, not that I'm advocating it for those purposes, *cough cough*, Glycerin + KMnO4 =


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

.... and does it kill centipedes from Maylasia?  (heheheh)


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

I just collected some minnows for the outside tanks yesterday and they are doing great.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Any pictures of these wild plants?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just got them today. I'm not going to take them out of the bag until I have something to clean them with. I'm going to look for Potassium permanganate tomorrow. If I don't find it I guess I do the bleach thing. I'll post some px. once I get them all settled. 

I believe it's hairgrass, 2 types of ludwigia, mermaids weed.... I'll see when I open it. A friend in FL collected for me. Wasn't that nice!!!


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

ask your local pharmacy riteaid, walgreens, etc.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

SimplyOrange - Thanks.

I found this article very interesting. It kills algae! But it stains everything. I wonder how that will work with the plants?
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/FA032


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Check your local Sears (maybe even Kmart these days), PP is sold to recharge/clean some sort of water filter they sell. It is also the active ingredient of "Jungle Clear" which is sold just about everywhere, including Walmart.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you use bleach, dilute it to 5%. That is 1 part liquid bleach plus 19 parts water. Immerse the plants in this for two to three minutes with agitation. Then rinse thoroughly and put them in the aquarium. Do not leave the bleached plants sitting around in the dark, as they will deteriorate rapidly if not put in good growing conditions.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So here's the scoop. Can't find PP, except to be shipped to me. Can't find Jungle Clear. (I called to Walmart, several pharmacies, chemical CO., and fish stores). I did speak to a pond specialist that said the bleach thing works well and she has used it for years. So... I have that, I have plants, I'm going with the bleach. Wish me luck!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I got my PP from here or here

- Brad

EDIT: Wow without context that looks strange.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

bradac56 said:


> I got my PP from here or here
> 
> - Brad
> 
> EDIT: Wow without context that looks strange.


LOL Yeah I even have local places but they all ship and I have the plants now. I don't want to keep them in the bags. I don't want to shock them any more than I have to. The pond lady says she has used the bleach for years and it kills everything. It makes me feel pretty safe.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I've used bleach myself as long as you cut it weak it's ok.
I've just gotten lazy in my old age and now use stuff that
doesn't take thought 

- Brad


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have used bleach also, it works great. Add de-chlore or something of that type (water conditioner) to water in another bucket and dip them in that after you are done with the bleach. The water conditioner should neutralize the bleach on your plants. Oh ya, I add about 2x the amount recommended.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

1st Plant - I'm sending the link. It has weird little circle things. It looks like some kind of myriophyllum. Does anybody know what those little things are? Are they seeds?... or some type of egg? (More pxs to come of other later.)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2344/2234495665_75673d9209_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2013/2235283870_0cd3f218c2_b.jpg


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

They do sort of look like eggs to me...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Could those be bladders for a utricularia species plant? So many of them! That plant may not be myriophyllum, but a different species entirely.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

hoppycalif is right, it is utricularia foliosa (carnivorous plant). It is native to the lower united states. 

Don't bleach dip it too long or it will melt.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

This plant has yellow flowers.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Most utricularia have yellow or purple (with white patches) flowers.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys are so SMART!!!! It did have yellow flowers. I did bleach dip (less than 1 min.) it but it seems to be fine. So what does it "eat"? Will it grow in my tank? Should it grow in my tank? With info underneath -maybe not-. It did have slime/goo on it. I wash and rinsed it off. Sounds like it is a part of this plant. Don't think I should have a plant that makes disgusting goo in my tank....

Utricularia foliosa--Whatever this plant is doing, it is doing it right because it has a large range thoughout the Americas and Africa. The species is readily identified because its large stolons are flattened and covered with a disgusting gelatinous goo. The fruit look like little grapes, and float the water surface. This plant can become tremendously large, and dominates the ponds it calls home. From http://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq5666.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

All other plants have been cleaned. I have guess on some of them. What do you think?

All plants
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2064/2235874180_aecc86ebfe.jpg

Plants 1 & 2 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2209/2235872194_b2964eb808_b.jpg

Plants 3 & 4 Hairgrass - short and tall ?
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2232/2235082479_53706bb217_b.jpg

Plant 5
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2266/2235872860_2d48d8fa35_b.jpg

Plant 6
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2401/2235083151_db9cfc8933_b.jpg

Plant 7 Mermaid's weed?
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2197/2235083513_6b3c0999f3_b.jpg

Plant 8 Ludwigia?
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2351/2235873820_46f59d80be_b.jpg


----------

